# GBR Sexing



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey guys!

Just wondering if I can get some help sexing these rams?

I've scoured the net to find all the sexing information I could, and I'm still thrown for a loop.

GBR 1...longer ventral fins, shape of the head, solid black patch...but pink hue in the belly:


















GBR 2...smoother head, black spot has blue dots in it, shorter fins, much pinker belly:



















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony M (May 29, 2017)

If you look where the anal fin is, there is a small vent sticking out... GBR 1 and 2 are both females!!! The females are more colorful and have a pink hue on it's belly!


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like two females

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, very much appreciated. 

Now I can seek out a male or two and split them into pairs 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

No problem. Look for some without the pink belly. It's a dead give away it's female 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

